# Last straw...I quit!



## SkullandCross (Jun 19, 2017)

Uber allowing pax to request stops through the app was the last straw. My market is .12 a minute paid to the driver. That’s $7.20 an hour. 

I know they just hired five replacements before I even finished these paragraphs. Still, I don’t care.

Feels good man...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

SkullandCross said:


> Uber allowing pax to request stops through the app was the last straw. My market is .12 a minute paid to the driver. That's $7.20 an hour.
> 
> I know they just hired five replacements before I even finished these paragraphs. Still, I don't care.
> 
> Feels good man...


You mean multiple stops? It extends the trip. What's the problem?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You mean multiple stops? It extends the trip. What's the problem?


It's difficult for folks who can't stand up for themselves regarding a time limit of the stops.


----------



## SkullandCross (Jun 19, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You mean multiple stops? It extends the trip. What's the problem?


Stops are fine when it's slow. During dinner and bar rush, I lose money. 90% of stops for me were to get smokes. The additional half mile of driving and 5 minutes of wait time doesn't equal the lost revenue I'd receive from a trip.



PrestonT said:


> It's difficult for folks who can't stand up for themselves regarding a time limit of the stops.


Agree. Though that's not the case. I've taken the rating hits by leaving pax behind when they expire my set limit.

Ultimately, the profits I made driving weren't sufficient for me to continue. I work full time, Uber was only a side job for me anyway.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

if I ever decide to quit driving for uber, I’m not going to quit. I think I might go for the “most 1 star ratings in one day” record and go out that way.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

SkullandCross said:


> Uber allowing pax to request stops through the app was the last straw. My market is .12 a minute paid to the driver. That's $7.20 an hour.
> 
> I know they just hired five replacements before I even finished these paragraphs. Still, I don't care.
> 
> Feels good man...


I agree..I had to make 5 stops ans made $6.36


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> It's difficult for folks who can't stand up for themselves regarding a time limit of the stops.


It is stated at 3 minutes per stop. I let my pax know this and if it take longer they need to find another ride.


----------

